# BO probably thinks I'm stupid



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Your horse of course - however - I agree with your BO.

The pressure is opposite for any type of collection. Trail riding or putzing fine. Try to turn a barrel or work a cow. Your horse will tip it's head away from where you are directing it.


----------



## Ripplewind (Mar 22, 2012)

mls said:


> Your horse of course - however - I agree with your BO.
> 
> The pressure is opposite for any type of collection. Trail riding or putzing fine. Try to turn a barrel or work a cow. Your horse will tip it's head away from where you are directing it.


Yeah, it's mainly for the trail and fooling around. Nice thing about the bridle is that I can still attach the bit in a flash. And the bit will fit in my pocket, too. (Loose-ring snaffle)

I'm not the person who thinks that all bits are bad, cruel, and abuse. I'm fine with whatever bit. I just want my horse to be comfortable, and if all we're doing is fooling around, he doesn't really need the bit for that.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

I don't think your BO was being nasty... he chuckled and patted the horse. Sounds like he made a correction and you were sensitive to it. Let it go and next time tell the BO Thanks


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm confused.
Why would you use a bit if you have a cross under bitless bridle?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ripplewind (Mar 22, 2012)

DancingArabian said:


> I'm confused.
> Why would you use a bit if you have a cross under bitless bridle?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I had it set up that way to get him used to the head pressure. A light tug on the reins would produce head pressure. A firm tug would produce head pressure with bit action in case he doesn't listen.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

All due respect-but you are 16. That limits the number of years experience you could possibly have. I know you may feel really knowledgable-I have never met a 16 yr old girl who didn't-but listen to your trainer. If you do not understand WHY , and want to know, ask after the lesson next time.


----------



## Ripplewind (Mar 22, 2012)

franknbeans said:


> All due respect-but you are 16. That limits the number of years experience you could possibly have. I know you may feel really knowledgable-I have never met a 16 yr old girl who didn't-but listen to your trainer. If you do not understand WHY , and want to know, ask after the lesson next time.


Don't worry, I've gotten a lot better since then. :wink: I was being way too sensitive to what he said. And yeah, you're right. I hadn't been with my trainer for that long, and what I thought was being kinda mean was actually just him being himself. He really is a kind person.  Another thing is, I am shamefully shy and easily intimidated. Which is why I didn't say anything.


----------

